# Groomers groom and detangler spray £4.00 at PAH



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm sure a while back Colin recommended Groomers detangling spray, just to let everyone know its £4.00 at PAH instead of £7.99! First time I've used it, it's left jasper's coat silky soft and it was really easy to comb through. Not an overly strong fragrance either  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sure a while back Colin recommended Groomers detangling spray, just to let everyone know its £4.00 at PAH instead of £7.99! First time I've used it, it's left jasper's coat silky soft and it was really easy to comb through. Not an overly strong fragrance either  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for letting us know, that's a nice saving. Will rush out and get some...anything to help grooming Milo, he's coat is so curly it's a nightmare.

Val


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you use that on wet or dry hair?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good value .. well found, thanks for letting us all know  but I am a Pet Head fan and tend to stick to it, but I also like the Nootie range, works well and smells scrummy, perfect for my doggies  

A few of my faves here:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/dog-grooming/shampoo-for-dogs/


----------



## cockapoo_peanut (Feb 19, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Do you use that on wet or dry hair?


I've used detangling/leave-in-conditioning spray on both wet and dry fur. I find it's a great way to freshen their coat without having to bath them all the time. Makes brushing through the thick fur much easier.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I use this on Gisgo. I like the smell and it makes a big difference to his coat. one thing that Colin also warned us about which I would like to remind people of is to take care if you have wooden floors. I don't know how it gets from Gisgo's fur onto the wood.....but it really does make the floor slippery in places. I think it must be when he lies on the floor or something......but do watch out for this if you have a wooden or tiled floor!!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I noticed on my hands it felt like the shoe shine stuff! I can imagine it would make smooth surfaces slipper! It's made jasper's coat feel beautiful though, it also stopped it from going fuzzy! RESULT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Do you use that on wet or dry hair?


I used it on dry but I bet you could use it wet too! Will check instructions in morning  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Good value .. well found, thanks for letting us all know  but I am a Pet Head fan and tend to stick to it, but I also like the Nootie range, works well and smells scrummy, perfect for my doggies
> 
> A few of my faves here:
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/dog-grooming/shampoo-for-dogs/


I love pet head too, there are some gorgeous fragrances, I use the wipes regularly for freshening jasper up, they're great! I nearly picked up some nootie spray but they didn't have a detangler. The only one I could find was the groomers one, plus it was reduced so thought I'd try it! I must admit though I really like the tropiclean shampoo  im so glad jasper likes bath time  its just combing he hates, but getting better x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> Do you use that on wet or dry hair?


I use this stuff too and it's great :twothumbs:. I shampoo with Groomers detangle shampoo (the pink one), towel dry, then I spray on the detangle spray (the white one) and comb through. Then finally dry with hairdryer. It leaves the coat lovely and soft and I've noticed it's really improved Obi's coat. Less frizz and more ringlet type curls.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes that's what I found with jasper just spraying on his dry coat! Probably even more effective when used on wet coat! Jasper's hair is quite long at the mo, I'm resisting clipping it to see how I manage. I groom him practically every day anyway  I love him longer, he looks a bit tubby with all his fluff though, but more puppy like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh, never realised people took so much notice of my ramblings 
I actually stocked up on it yesterday as it's such a good deal. Still the best product I have used.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha, of course we do! I'm going back to see if they have more as I only got one to try  jasper's coat is gorgeous after using it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just bought the Groomers Detangle spray and the Nootie spray Jo Jo mentioned, the dogs will smell better than me soon!!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Great post. I bought some of the de-tangler after reading this post. We have no matts yet.... although I'm preparing!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Great to hear the post was useful! Just be careful on hard floors, it makes coats beautiful and silky but floors a bit slippery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

